# Lifespan MANTIS



## Steven (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey,

What should i have to do?

I've got a big female Hierodula Grandis, she's almost 2 years now, so nearby to mantisheaven. I noticed that she's eating less then useal and she's not so active as before, she's having trouble climbing her terra, due to her old age i guess.

Should i let her die of old age or should i make an end on her suffering (feeding her to my other invert.?)

And does anybody know what mantis species is known to a have the largest lifespan?

greetz


----------



## jezzy607 (Apr 16, 2003)

two years IS the longest i have heard of a mantis living, so congrats in keeping her a live so long.  I am sure you are aware of the dangers in feeding a mantis to another invert?


----------



## Steven (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey,

She past away yesterday morning,
total age 1 year and 9 months (long lifespan for a mantis i guess)
Hierodula species are known to be doing good in captivity!
so here's the proof!  

Unfortunally the male species i had, didn't got to his final molting, so i don't have any little Hierodula's  

i fed her just 2 large crickets a week and kept her at 23°C, i spraid her tank 2 times a week with warm water (23°C)

Hopefully this is some useful info for other Hierodula-keepers

greetz


----------



## Craig (Apr 23, 2003)

WOW!! i had one that lived for a year and a half and i thought that was a record.  sorry about your loss.


----------

